# Milk goat questions



## missbopeep (Sep 4, 2014)

What type of milk goats would incorporate nicely into my meat goat herd? I have a kiko billy and some boer nannies. What is your favorite type of milk goat? And would the offspring from her and my billy be profitable for BBQ sales? 
Thank y'all! 
MissBoPeep =)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have nubian with our boers. We tend to get pretty decent kids with more milk from the mamas. I'm actually trying to add some more nubians into my herd. I've got a line of mostly boer that go back several generations to a nubian that are my main milkers. And they tend to throw some really nice 4H show goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not really impressed with the cross with boer and Nubian meat wise. They so grow fast but they just don't seem to really 'beef up'. From my understanding that's what kikos do as well.....fast growers but not as stocky as the boer. I know you have a Kiko buck not a boer but I like the boer lamancha and I had a Saanen who also crossed great with a boer. If I were to pick one breed though it would be the Saanen that way buyers can't pick at the fact they don't have ears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha .. That was my concern about my laboer babies (to be) also!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm not really impressed with the cross with boer and Nubian meat wise. They so grow fast but they just don't seem to really 'beef up'. From my understanding that's what kikos do as well.....fast growers but not as stocky as the boer. I know you have a Kiko buck not a boer but I like the boer lamancha and I had a Saanen who also crossed great with a boer. If I were to pick one breed though it would be the Saanen that way buyers can't pick at the fact they don't have ears.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Do you have any milk does that are Lamancha/boar cross? Curios.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Not yet... But I will be crossing my lamancha with a 75% boer buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Lamancha buck is a tank. His has no meat goat genetics in him at all, but he is huge and rugged and his buck kids are the same. I raise 2 wethers each year that he has sired for meat. Last year I got 52 and 53 pounds of meat from them. They were 7 months old at the time of slaughter. His daughters, though, are very dairy.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a beautiful LaMancha, Boer, Nubian x doe she does really well for a first freshner at appx. 18 mths old. Of course she got the Nubian ears.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Saanen do well crossed with Boer....here is a pic of a surprise Doe lol..we bought mom "unbred" yearling ..oops!! She is now 6 months old...
I sell many Saanen bucks to boer goat breeders to add some dairy to their herd.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

this is Bella, my saanen/boer X. She's a sweetie and is a pretty good milker...teats a bit small and the left one points an odd direction  but she's only freshened once so far. Her son is a nice meat wether








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Nubians are popular for one because of the ears and nose. Boer breeders like to keep those two traites in their goats. I will have my first crosses next year, I have a spotted Nubian buck so I am hoping to get some spotted babies.


----------

